# Glutathione IV treatment



## mfredericks73 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can anyone let me know if there is a way to bill for Glutathione IV therapy?  I haven't been able to find anything, but my current employer has been providing them for years and the patients are paying out of pocket for it.

Even if the drug itself isn't covered, aren't we able to bill for the admin (maybe 96365?).

Any insight would be much appreciated!!
Thank you!
Melissa


----------

